# Outdoor retailer show may be bye,bye.



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

http://kutv.com/news/local/outdoor-retailer-show-may-move-from-salt-lake-city

Part of me almost wants to see this happen, with the hope that it will bring at least a few legislators to their senses that their stupid "land grab" will have more costs to the State than just a pile of wasted legal expenses.

I also loved the comment from the interviewed retailer taking the state to task for HB141. :grin:


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

This makes me happy.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Definitely nice to see some push-back from something as significant as OR. Money talks.......


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I was at the _Public Lands Heist Forum_ at the Marriott this afternoon. Informative and very interesting. Never realized how many outdoor businesses/jobs are based here in Utah. Guarantee you, the push back is just getting started.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Just to echo what Finn said, *lots of businesses/jobs*. And we are not talking about low wages, and low skill either(except in my case). We are talking about high paying skilled jobs in engineering, R&D, machining, and precision assembly. Utah has an amazing firearms industry as well, and the outdoor recreation industry dwarfs it in comparison.

The push back from this industry has been under way for quite some time now. And many of us have been calling for the OR show to be moved to Colorado for years. Utah does not value our resources, rather our _leaders_ try to place a value on them.

Finn, give 'em hell.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Catherder said:


> I also loved the comment from the interviewed retailer taking the state to task for HB141. :grin:


Metcalf is really good guy. He came up under Patagonia founder Yvon Chouinard, who he bought Black Diamond from. In that light, the reference to HB141 makes all the more sense, beyond the fact that it flies in the face of what he stands for.


----------

